# 3" 2hp submersible ejector pump installation



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a place that has a pair of 3" 2hp pumps plumbed in with pvc. The pipe comes up to a glued 3" zoeller check valve a short piece of pipe into a glued sch 80 ball valve that has unions, the type with the o-ring and the huge union nut that threads onto the valve.

I never been a fan of using glued check valves and really hate the type of union on the ball valve. I was thinking of getting companion flange x sch 80 socket adapters. They also make companion flange " sch 80 spigot (street) adapters. 

I was thinking this is a better way to plumb in these pumps or am I over thinking this with an overkill? I like companion flanges so I can remove the check valve, ball valve, and or the pump with ease and no need to reglue everything with couplings.

Anoter option, if they make it is victaulic by glue adapters. Just wanted some of your opinions on this. Normally all the pumps I work on is steel, with companion flanges. Or can you groove PVC to use a victaulic coupling? That would make things so much easer. Maybe I might have a 3" steal pipe threaded on one end and grooved on the other for my riser pipe, this way the lid can be removed after the coupling is undone. Then from the grooved end use a victaulic by flange adapter, to the sch 80 pvc flanges.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't like the setup your are discribing, Have one setup like that in a health care facility and used a clamp all on the vertical just below the the bv and check so it can be taken apart easily. My main concern is the oring on the check valve. I don't keep them on the truck, so my thought was it was easier to fold the rubber to get it apart when service is needed.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> I don't like the setup your are discribing, Have one setup like that in a health care facility and used a clamp all on the vertical just below the the bv and check so it can be taken apart easily. My main concern is the oring on the check valve. I don't keep them on the truck, so my thought was it was easier to fold the rubber to get it apart when service is needed.


This is what they have in there now. 


















This is what I want to put in.



















and here are the adapters I am talking about.


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the flange option, easier to deal with , more reliable. No wait time for the glue, can remove components without having to spread the piping to far. Nice idea SewerRatz.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I did these 3" sewage ejectors this past fall. Engineer had spec'd galv but did care threaded or Vic. Was way overkill but defiantly a better end product than all the others I've done in glued sch 80.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Also piped the storm pumps same way.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I would think that if you can keep an extra gasket or two on the truck, it would be fine. I misunderstood what you were describing. Never saw a glue in check before. Guess I learn something new everyday still.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am heading there tomorrow to work on a leaking tilt kettle faucet. I will get into the pump room and take pics of the current set up. I really do not like how the installer put this in since it makes working on this system a slight pain in the ass.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice looking job. 
I can use a few of those pump jobs.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

You can put a groove on sch. 80 plastic.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ironandfire said:


> You can put a groove on sch. 80 plastic.


 From what I can tell is no. They do make a transition fitting (clamp) that grabs onto the plastic and attaches to a grooved pipe or fitting.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can groove sch 40 PVC and sch80


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I'm pretty sure you can groove sch 40 PVC and sch80


 If that is the case. It would be awesome. I would groove the riser pipe off the pump then use a grooved to companion flange fitting. This way if the pump ever needs to be removed, undo the grooved coupling, lift the pump lid off the pull the pump.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I'm pretty sure you can groove sch 40 PVC and sch80


I want to say that I heard the same thing but I cannot give any sources right now.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is the current install.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well we replaced the 3" 2HP pump yesterday. 

When I ordered the full port flanged ball valve, the catalog only showed it with flanges. Of course when I got the valve it had built in flanges along with threaded unions. 

Now for the check valve, again its a full port full swing check valve, unlike the silent check to the right. I opted for the glue valve and to glue on flanges due to the cost of the companion flange only check valve. The flanged check valve was priced at $2400, the union check valve was priced at $800 plus flange adapters.

You all may ask why put flanges on since these have unions. One I hate the O-rings the unions use. Two, all the different manufactures use different style O-rings as well they change their style often, and most supply houses do not carry replacement O-rings. Companion flanges have always used the same bolts and gaskets for the size pipe you are working with. So when the time comes to service this pump I just need to unbolt the flange slide out the valves and pull the pump. 

If I could of gotten a ball valve and check valve with just companion flanges, I would of.


----------

